# Riding after partial or full knee replacement



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone ridden after these type of surgeries? This may be in my near future and I want to know If riding is possible after a knee replacement.
I hoped to make it another 10 years but I may need to get the knee fixed and wanted some perspective from actual riders. Can the replacements handle the uphill grinding etc.....
Thanks


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

In the Leadville 100 movie "Race to the Sky" I think there was a guy who had a knee replacement, maybe it was a hip, not sure. But as someone who has had both hips done it is really important to do lots of research and get the RIGHT SURGEON! Do a search for knee replacement support groups and you will get lots of info there. Good luck


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Momentum. Good advice.
On a side note, my sister has had both hips replaced and couldn't be happier. she is not an athlete but is getting around better than she ever die. She is 48. good to hear you can ride with two new hips.


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

I once had a patient that had a knee replacement (due to a car accident) and returned to road riding and easier mountain biking. 

I would guess that heavy mountain biking would cause stress on the new knee, and may shorten the lifespan of the implant. (That's just a guess). 

I'd say find a surgeon who had done knees on younger, active people. Posting your question in a total knee support group is a good idea as well.

M
(I'm a physical therapist)


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Skinner29er said:


> Thanks Momentum. Good advice.
> On a side note, my sister has had both hips replaced and couldn't be happier. she is not an athlete but is getting around better than she ever die. She is 48. good to hear you can ride with two new hips.


Thanks Skinner. Something else that I learned going through the surgery research, there are about 6 different companies making hip resurfacing implants. There are variations in design, metallurgy, and maufacturing. Some have much longer and more successful track records than others, these are tracked by orthopedic registries. Some surgeons are affiliated with the less successful models. They will not tell you this. I'm pretty sure the same would apply to knee replacements. Keep this in mind, if you have to go this route why not get the best.
.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Skinner, I' got a bilateral TKR. My doc wanted me back riding asap. He cautioned me against pulling hills. Biking is better than walking. But as far as that goes, I think he's telling me how to extend the life of my new knees. As far as strength he claims the replacements are stronger than the originals. Get a good Ortho and a good therapist and you should be OK. PS talk with your doc before the operation about what you should be able to do.


----------

